# Cwc Heavy Duty 1/2" Pitch?



## fordmike65 (May 10, 2016)

Picked up this '41 Roadmaster recently from a fellow Cabe member specifically for the Coaster's CWC. While putting it back together(the night before the ride of course), I found that I had misplaced the chain. Unfortunately it was 1/2" pitch, so I'd have to borrow a chain off my Monark or SamSco since I didn't have any spare 1/2" chain. Well, it turns out it uses a 3/16" wide 1/2" pitch chain. I've heard that Columbia used this on some bikes, but never CWC. Anyone else ever seen this or have any info on it? Thanks,Mike


----------



## rollfaster (May 10, 2016)

Yep,this was on a ND wheel set I swapped out drivers with a skip tooth on.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 10, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 315635 View attachment 315634 Yep,this was on a ND wheel set I swapped out drivers with a skip tooth on.





PM sent. I'll take that driver if available. Looks like mine was swapped out at one time.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 16, 2016)

Well, thanks to Rollfaster I have the correct hub driver on the way. Anyone else have any info,seen other heavy duty 1/2" chain equipped CWC bikes or possibly have a catalog pic or ad?


----------



## bikewhorder (May 16, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> PM sent. I'll take that driver if available. Looks like mine was swapped out at one time.




It wasn't me!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 16, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> It wasn't me!




Yeah right...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 21, 2016)

Anyone else have any info or other similarly equipped bikes in their collection?


----------



## Boris (Jun 21, 2016)

I don't know where you keep your Depends, but that's probably where you'll find your missing chain.


----------



## szathmarig (Jun 22, 2016)

I have a 41 CWC with the same heavy duty chainring and chain. It's a motorcycle chain.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 22, 2016)

Nice! Any pics? Info? Wondering if it was advertised as a heavy service bicycle? Looks like standard hubs & spokes tho.


----------



## mrg (Jun 22, 2016)

I think Triple 3 has the same bike, same lazy heart 1/2 but never checked if it was HD chain


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 22, 2016)

mrg said:


> I think Triple 3 has the same bike, same lazy heart 1/2 but never checked if it was HD chain




That's _my _bike Mark


----------



## mrg (Jun 22, 2016)

He was riding yours ?, he has one or did he sell it to you?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 22, 2016)

mrg said:


> He was riding yours ?, he has one or did he sell it to you?




He borrowed it for this past Foothill Flyers Ride


----------



## mrg (Jun 22, 2016)

That was confusing, his is a CWC WC HD now I see!, o'well no help!


----------



## szathmarig (Jun 22, 2016)

Mine is also a lazy heart chain ring on a CWC "Tall Tank"


----------



## mrg (Jun 22, 2016)

Any pics of your tall tank, I guess its a  Roadmaster version, I have see pics of ad's & bikes and knew RM had 1/2 lazy but didn't know it was 3/16


----------



## szathmarig (Jun 22, 2016)

This is not the only unique thing about my bike. It also has a saddle tail light, and brake rack lights.


----------



## mrg (Jun 22, 2016)

Looks pretty optioned up, any pics of the whole bike, really like to see cause I have a WF tall tank, just posted in what I rode today


----------



## szathmarig (Jun 24, 2016)

I checked out your pictures, look nice and very original. I can't post pictures of mine right now because I took it apart. Mine also has locking forks.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 3, 2016)

Just saw this in Sell/trade http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/two-chainrings.97785/
You can see the different thickness between the two in this pic.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 3, 2016)

I had a 3/16" sweetheart 52 tooth sprocket.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2016)

bricycle said:


> I had a 3/16" sweetheart 52 tooth sprocket.



Pics?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 3, 2016)

tonight.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 3, 2016)

top right


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2016)

bricycle said:


> top right
> View attachment 366686



Any idea what it came off of? Looks Schwinn-ish.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 4, 2016)

bricycle said:


> top right
> View attachment 366686



It looks thinner than the 1" pitch rings next to it.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 4, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Any idea what it came off of? Looks Schwinn-ish.



No Idea, bought it for a Hornet.


----------



## bairdco (Oct 4, 2016)

I had a Colson a while back that had a fat chain on it. Had the paisley chainring up front and a Musselman coaster. Original, as far as I know.

Didn't know until I busted a link, same as you. Luckily I had a spare chunk of chain. 

Sold it a long while back, so, sorry, no pics.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2017)

bairdco said:


> I had a Colson a while back that had a fat chain on it. Had the paisley chainring up front and a Musselman coaster. Original, as far as I know.
> 
> Didn't know until I busted a link, same as you. Luckily I had a spare chunk of chain.
> 
> Sold it a long while back, so, sorry, no pics.



Maybe a Heavy Service model?


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 25, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Maybe a Heavy Service model?
> View attachment 697853



Columbia also used the 3/16 wide 1/2in pitch chain on their dlx bikes...not heavy service

Sent from my SM-T377T using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2017)

old hotrod said:


> Columbia also used the 3/16 wide 1/2in pitch chain on their dlx bikes...not heavy service
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377T using Tapatalk



Ah! Good to know! I was referring to bairdco's post about a Colson he had with what he remembers being a heavy duty chain. Thanks for the info @old hotrod


----------

